# Failed Ping Test



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

this is driving me crazy. I'm trying to connect a laptop to a wireless network through an access point. In the connection center it shows my laptop connected to the access point but not to the internet. However, when i log on to the access point from any other computer i can connect no problem... I tried to have it "find a solution" but it comes back with "modem it's having connectivity issues. Then i ran a connection test and it came back with"ping test failed". What's more is this laptop had no problem connecting yesterday. i can't figure this out....someone please help!


----------



## phillashcroft (Aug 23, 2012)

You need to check you IP configuration.


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you be more specific? My network map shows my laptop connecting to the access point and the access point connecting to my motom but that the motom isn't connected to the internet....which it is because i can log on with other devices. What needs the ip settings changed? My PC, motom, access point, or router?


----------



## phillashcroft (Aug 23, 2012)

Are all of the link lights blinking on the modem? It could be between the modem and the ISP, or between the modem and the router. One thing to try:
1. Unplug both Router and Modem.
2. Plug the Modem in, wait for all link lights to illuminate
3. Plug the Router in, wait for it to boot completely
4. Connect with you laptop, and test connectivity.


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, all lights are on, nothings blinking. After i slowly restarted the network, the test said the same thing: Ping test failed "no response: default gateway, DCHP server." But as i said other devices work fine through the same access point and connect to the internet through the modem that my laptop says is not connected to the internet.


----------



## phillashcroft (Aug 23, 2012)

Strange, if you open command prompt and type ipconfig /all what do you see as your IP address?


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

IPv4 Address: 192.168.1.102


----------



## phillashcroft (Aug 23, 2012)

Can you ping 192.168.1.1?


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

How would i do that?


----------



## phillashcroft (Aug 23, 2012)

Open Command Prompt again, and type ping 192.168.1.1 
Assuming that is the IP of your Router. If you type ipconfig /all again, that should be the IP listed next to Default Gateway.


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

No...no i can't.


----------



## phillashcroft (Aug 23, 2012)

Is that the IP listed as the Default Gateway?
If Not, Ping that one.
If it is, then there is a communication issue between your Laptop and Router. 
if there are other wireless devices working through the router, then it is most likely the laptop.
Have you tried disabling and re enabling the Wifi Connection (the "find a solution" should do this)?
You could try running the commands ipconfig /release and then ipconfig /renew 
This will reset your DHCP settings, if it works, we have a TCP issue, if not we have a Layer 1 issue.


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

phillashcroft said:


> Is that the IP listed as the Default Gateway?
> If Not, Ping that one.
> If it is, then there is a communication issue between your Laptop and Router.
> if there are other wireless devices working through the router, then it is most likely the laptop.
> ...


Yes it was listed under the default gateway. Yes other devices work. Reset the dhcp like you discribed. Still not able to ping the router. And btw i really do appreciate all your help.


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

So what would be the cause of a "layer 1 issue"?


----------



## bogeyman0 (Aug 23, 2012)

Problem found: Virus....
Crap.
Phillashcroft thank you for all your help anyway.


----------

